# Eco-friendly battery find partner in Australia



## Sherry

*Eco-friendly battery is seeking partner in Australia*

Hello, everyboday. Greensaver Corporation, a manufacturer for silicone power battery, is seeking partner in Australia. Greesaver was founded in 2003 in the Free Trade Zone South, Ningbo, China. As the company is located in the Free Trade Zone, there are no VAT for export products. This can save a certain amount for our customers.

Silicone power battery is a breakthrough over the lead-acid battery. Its compound silicate eletrolyte is not corrosive and does not pollute.  It has been patented in many countries.

The battery also has many other tangible advantages:longer life span,enhanced capacity,high discharge current, low internal resistance. The battery can be used under extreme temperature: from -40 to +60 degrees.

Anyone who are interested in are welcomed to visit our website, or contact me by private message.


----------



## Sherry

We have four series: SP(for electric vehicles), SU(for UPS), SSW(for solar power and wind energy), and SS(for auto start). They have been exported to the the countries all around the wolrd. The products is also been CE certified.


----------



## Barbaragabogrecan

I thoroughly visit your pages and it’s good to see great work. I’ll think about it and then I’ll let you know.


----------

